# Can salt thicken Cocamidopropyl betaine



## Jack1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello guys,

Would love some help.

Creating a liquid hand cleaner, and trying to get it thicker...

Will salt cause Cocamidopropyl betaine to thicken?


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)][/COLOR]


----------



## atiz (Mar 19, 2020)

What else do you have in your cleaner apart from Coco Betaine?
In my experience salt works reasonably well sometimes but not always -- you will probably have to experiment. I had better luck with adding it in a solution than directly. 
You could also try crothix if you happen to have it, or maybe some kind of gum (like xanthan gum)? 
Or, just put it in a foamer bottle and then no need -- that's my favorite .


----------



## Jack1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks for your help atiz.

Are you saying that salt will thicken Crothix? Or that Crothix is an alternative to salt?


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 19, 2020)

Crothix is an alternative to salt.


----------



## atiz (Mar 20, 2020)

Yep, Crothix is an alternative. It has worked reasonably well for me for thickening.


----------



## Jack1 (Mar 21, 2020)

The other main item is Decyl Glucoside. 

There is no Sodium slash anything (e.g. SLS, SLES, SCS..........) in it.

Hence I'm not sure adding salt will thicken it? Does it have to have a sodium based surfactant for the salt thickening idea to work?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2020)

_"...Does it have to have a sodium based surfactant for the salt thickening idea to work?..."_

No, it doesn't have to be a sodium based surf.

If you're wondering whether salt will thicken the product, why aren't you experimenting with a sample and finding out? Sounds like you have the product on hand to work on.

Another tip -- If you find out that salt works, you'll have to experiment to find the correct dosage. Too much salt can be worse than too little.


----------

